# Burrow and scratch cage



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

My heggie is a burrower, she always dig beddings around where she sleeps. This might be ok, but she also like scratching the cage floor during sleep, even keep scratching for ~5 minutes... The scratching sound makes me uncomfortable and worried about her...

Is the scratching behavior normal? Also I'm wondering if she hates the bedding so always dig a burrow like this... I use carefresh bedding, and the cage button is PVC lined canvas










Thanks!


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

To me its just normal behavior.

Mine also burrows under her beddings and sometimes scratches the floor


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

My girl did this ALL THE TIME. She loved her bedding, so for a while I was doings fleece lined along with bedding, and I would tape the liner to the bottom of the cage. Needless to say I didn't hear scratching at night anymore!


----------



## xorenaa (Jul 11, 2014)

My hedgie does this too, every single night. I kind of gave up on getting her to stop because she finds a way around everything I tried. We just have burrowers, I guess.


----------

